# Class VIII-IX-X



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so there are many school kids here foruming... This thread will be surely helpful for those and obviously for me.

I am studying in *Class IX (ICSE)* , our maths teacher has given us a *Maths Project* to do (*20 Marks*) the topic of the project is *Planning of a Home Budget *. *All Maths teachers have discussed among themselves that they will not give any hint regarding the project*.. So this project is fully dependent upon my work..
*
Plz suggest me what content I must write so that I get 20 out of 20 for example what i should write in introduction, conclusion etc.... *

*Update:-

I have written Introduction, Income Details, Expenditure Details, Savings and made all other charts like bar graph, pie chart..

What I must write in CONCLUSION section ??*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

im in class VIII ........ ICSE board (sux,really) ....


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 8, 2008)

i am in xi , if u r from a cbse school then well u should consult your teacher because they have the guidelines.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

i am in X , and i dont Study , i rip off all my projects bliendly from wikipedia


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 8, 2008)

OK I updated my post i am in ICSE so now help...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i am in X , and i dont Study , i rip off all my projects bliendly from wikipedia


Bad idea. Projects and homeworks are meant to stimulate your brain, train you to find out things for yourself and develop your deducting skills. Looking for inspiration by searching for guidelines and asking for help is fine as long as you don't rely too much on them. But by blindly ripping off from somewhere, you're cheating yourself as well as your teachers.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2008)

@Krazzy Warrior

Ask your parents that how much money they can spend on various kinds of bills in a month....like Electricity, Water, Telephone, Even Petrol etc.

Now, set a target of the maximum amount which you can easily pay for a particular bill. eg. Rs.2500 for Landline....Just an example

And then just get the bills photostat.....and create a table of how much expenditures your family did in a particular month. You can include the money utilized in buying food items.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 9, 2008)

damn.. we collegiate better watch out language from now on.. there are lot of minors in this forum..


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Woah! What's with all the toddlers?!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 9, 2008)

I AM IN *CLASS IX(CBSE)*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 9, 2008)

So many kiddies??? Who would have thought!!


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

hellknight said:


> damn.. we collegiate better watch out language from now on.. there are lot of minors in this forum..


 Well dude, you should request the minors like me to control their language.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Woah! What's with all the toddlers?!



yippee im a toddler


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

*WTF!Noobz!*

I'm in X th.CBSE.

@Goobi,you don't know what these toddlers can do.Let's have a UrT Frag-out!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: WTF!Noobz!*



Sunny1211993 said:


> I'm in X th.CBSE.
> 
> @Goobi,you don't know what these toddlers can do.Let's have a UrT Frag-out!


A guy like you who thinks Goa is a city gives even toddlers a bad name


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: WTF!Noobz!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> A guy like you who thinks Goa is a city gives even toddlers a bad name



Did anyone ask you?I rectified in in my later post if you bothered to go through the thread any further.Think before making any  moronic comments or  don't open the shithole!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: WTF!Noobz!*



Sunny1211993 said:


> Did anyone ask you?I rectified in in my later post if you bothered to go through the thread any further.Think before making any  moronic comments or  don't open the shithole!


another classic example. you get upset too fast and start throwing out random insults instead of taking everything with a smile. this again proves your immaturity. learn to blend into the society and learn to accept constructive criticism.


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2008)

Chill down guys......


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: WTF!Noobz!*



MetalheadGautham said:


> another classic example. you get upset too fast and start throwing out random insults instead of taking everything with a smile. this again proves your immaturity. learn to blend into the society and learn to accept constructive criticism.



Criticism for what I haven't done?Not a wise idea.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: WTF!Noobz!*

Im Studying In IX (SSC)

Ask your parents their monthly income. On That income But the Buget Of Spending Money On Electricity, Water, Telephone, Petrol etc.

And Then Do As gagandeep told.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 14, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Ask your parents that how much money they can spend on various kinds of bills in a month....like Electricity, Water, Telephone, Even Petrol etc.
> 
> Now, set a target of the maximum amount which you can easily pay for a particular bill. eg. Rs.2500 for Landline....Just an example
> 
> And then just get the bills photostat.....and create a table of how much expenditures your family did in a particular month. You can include the money utilized in buying food items.



thanks gagan.

btw... my name is krazzy warrior and u have written ................

the only post useful for me....

any more suggestion are welcome.


----------



## karmanya (Aug 14, 2008)

im an 11thee....


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> thanks gagan.


You're welcome dude.......



Krazzy Warrior said:


> btw... my name is krazzy warrior and u have written ................


Okay, editing your name.

Now you edit it in your quoted text.


----------



## confused (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Woah! What's with all the toddlers?!


ROFL


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

max_demon said:


> i am in X , and i dont Study , i rip off all my projects bliendly from wikipedia





 Include me 2


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

cbse class X
anyone who needs the maths project can take it from me


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^I thot u were in college.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 17, 2008)

Guys Update:-

I have written Introduction, Income Details, Expenditure Details, Savings and made all other charts like bar graph, pie chart..

What I must write in *Conclusion* section ??



max_demon said:


> i am in X , and i dont Study , i rip off all my projects bliendly from wikipedia



I too do same thing but this project is not available in wikipedia.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 17, 2008)

actually the Drawings made by me are my own creations in my project .


( i draw very well on paper/with pen/pencil i just suck at drawing with mouse . getting new tablet i will post my creations soon )


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

I am also in IX but in CBSE.
When do u have to submit your Project? (We get about 10 months for project submission here)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 18, 2008)

28 of this month - submission date..

*What to write in conclusion ???*


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 18, 2008)

I am in XII + III + III .
®


----------



## utsav (Aug 18, 2008)

For all ICSE students:- dont worry abt 20 project marks. Concentrate on ur 80 marks. If u get 40/80 in theory then board will give u 10/20 in project ,even if the teacher has sent 20/20 marks to counsil. If u get 80/80 then counsil will award u 20/20 in project  . This is the fact . I have done my 10th and 12th from ICSE and ISC respectively and i've experienced this myself.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 18, 2008)

i get about a month sometimes less


----------



## int86 (Aug 18, 2008)

@utsav
agree with you.

ICSE is the most corrupt board,  My experience too. But anyway syllbus and markings are good.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 19, 2008)

hey donot go offtopic help me..


----------



## utsav (Aug 19, 2008)

int86 said:


> @utsav
> agree with you.
> 
> ICSE is the most corrupt board,  My experience too. But anyway syllbus and markings are good.



yeah, the syallabus and marking is gud. The syllabus is the best u can say as its taken frm Cambridge University. And the English marking kicks the ass of students  damn tough english man  . @ krazzy warrior. Its not off topic .i was telling u the reality


----------

